
Swing Education (Imagine K12 F15) Interview with Clojure.org - miketeng
https://clojure.org/stories/swing
======
miketeng
Our CTO recently did an interview with clojure.org. We're an edtech business
helping schools find and schedule substitute teachers. I'm the CEO and co-
founder Mike Teng. Happy to answer any questions people have.

